# outlaw2 vs outlaw



## KennyH (Apr 24, 2014)

So I have a 2014 can am outlander 800r with 29.5 outlaw 2 skinnys on it now, I just got a deal on some 31 inch outlaw skinnys. My question is which one do you guys think pull better in the mud? I know the 31s are lighter but they don't have the side lugs like the 2s do.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have both og are much better....I like my backs better then my ol2 even


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Check out this test, the skinny Silverbacks somehow faster for being lighter. But like other comment said, the pit is more on water than mud:
OUTLAW vs 32.5 SILVERBACK vs TERMINATOR - YouTube


----------

